

Ask HN: Where can I find some people willing to participate - localjoe

How would you go about finding people willing to lease me rights to use their name and address for cleanly spelled out purpose. I am working on an idea of a startup and while I am close to building I have to verify viability of the idea.<p>For this startup to work I would need identity providers.<p>In a sense I would offer some incentive like some $ per item or merchandise to people to let people use their name and address  for clearly outlined purpose which is would nothing illegal and would be spelled out in the terms of service and the person would have a chance to opt out. There would be limits set, etc and they can approve.<p>In a sense we would be renting rights to use their name and address for a set period of time and we would compensate them for it.<p>Also their identity would be protected as much as possible. The worst they might get some junk mail, which they would anyways. We would do our best to avoid this as well. Still working out how.<p>So a couple of questions:<p>1. How would people recommend finding people who would be willing to participate. 
2. What kind of incentive do you think they would need.  How much would you do something like this for. 
3. Do you think can this work ? If you cannot, can you offer an alternative.
======
sharemywin
I'm not sure why I would want to rent someones name and address. Also, what
happens if someone weirdo shows up at their address? Also, cost depends on the
part of the world. you could probably find people working with "work from
home" blogs to get your site listed in their articles.

